
Can we stop bad-mouthing CSS in developer talks, please? - NeutronBoy
https://www.christianheilmann.com/2016/10/05/can-we-stop-bad-mouthing-css-in-developer-talks-please/
======
petepete
> The joke here is that CSS is inadequate to fix that problem of overflowing
> text.

No, the joke is that in CSS the solution isn't always obvious and often takes
multiple attempts (to a non-expert like me, anyway). Sometimes things you
expect to work don't and you end up in the depths of Chrome Developer Tools
trying to work out why.

I don't think people dismiss CSS as being inadequate, it's just occasionally
difficult and frustrating.

~~~
ethanbond
What language or even tool is the above comment not true for?

~~~
petepete
Well, in other languages or tools you get a helpful error message, or you can
add a break point or log output to a file.

In CSS, not so much. Edit, reload, review, repeat. I know it's not a fair
comparison, but it's true.

~~~
thoughtpalette
Linters are helping in many of these cases.

------
RandyRanderson
When people lament that our generation has had no great war, someone always
brings up CSS and then a pall settles over the group. Hasn't that horror
touched us all?

I mean, you always know web developers by that 1000 yard stare. O' the things
they've seen; the horrors in the DOM.

Should we not remember the thousands of man-hours thrown carelessly away like
so much water on the ground? And for what - to sell another "Dummies" version,
more conference tickets?

No, if there is any justice, when the revolution comes those responsible for
the axis of evil (CSS, DOM, Javascript and HTML) will be first against the
wall.

Lest we forget!!!

------
coldtea
> _Can we stop bad-mouthing CSS in developer talks, please?_

A better question would be, why?

------
jack9
CSS was "better than what we have" in the 90's. It's not optimal, kinda like
Javascript. Other than HTML, what other technology uses something similar to
CSS?

------
tenken
Haml or sass isn't css. So that pretty short "code" for the cube demo isn't
possible in vanilla css -- without the preprocessor.

------
hampizza
Being comfortable with the quirks of CSS paid my bills for half a decade so
I'm not going to bag on it.

The Peter Griffin CSS gif is just perfect though.

